# Kubo and the Two Strings Arrives on Digital HD 11/8 and Blu-ray, 3D, Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand 11/22



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *KUBO AND THE TWO STRINGS*
> 
> AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD NOVEMBER 8, 2016
> AND ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK AND DVD NOVEMBER 22, 2016
> ...


----------

